# Arnold & other bodybuilder quotes



## LiftHardGainBig (Oct 3, 2003)

What are some cool or funny quotes given by arnold, and any of the big body builders out there?   I've heard a few good ones but I wanted to get a little collection of them.    Lets see how many we can get....


----------



## gr81 (Oct 3, 2003)

I got  quote for you, hah ha ha 

"Yes, it is true that I was on rowdy movie sets and I have done things that were not right, which I thought then was playful but now I recognize that I offended people," Schwarzenegger said. "Those people that I have offended, I want to say to them I am deeply sorry."

-Arnold reacting to the accusations of his sexual battery of 6 women over the past 30 years.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> ... to the accusations of his sexual battery of 6 women over the past 30 years.


I never knew that!


----------



## gr81 (Oct 3, 2003)

oh its all over the news today and yesterday. These allegations just happen to come out the week before the election of course. These chicks accuse him of groping them, I really don't know how much water this holds. due to the timing of the release it looks more like some last minute trash politics seeing as how arnolds was leading in the polls. He also denies some of them. A pretty big deal at the moment.


----------



## Flex (Oct 3, 2003)

If you guys want great Arnold stories, pick up "Arnold:The Unauthorized Biography"...Best book i ever read.

Has interviews/personal accounts/recollections of Arnold's whole life from people that were close to him...

He literally used to go up to girls on the street (shirtless of course) and say "i wanna fuck you"...many complied.


----------



## Flex (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a ton of Arnold books, i'll dig 'em up and start posting some great quotes.....(and if there's any other good ones from famous BB's, i'll put those up too)


----------



## Trump (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> If you guys want great Arnold stories, pick up "Arnold:The Unauthorized Biography"...Best book i ever read.
> 
> Has interviews/personal accounts/recollections of Arnold's whole life from people that were close to him...
> ...




this one?

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...002-1639598-1145629?v=glance&s=books&n=507846

or this one?
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...f=sr_1_2/002-1639598-1145629?v=glance&s=books


----------



## Flex (Oct 3, 2003)

"The only way to be a champion is by going through these forced reps and the torture and pain.  That's why i call it the torture routine.  Because its like forced torture.  Torturing my body. What helps me is to think of this pain as pleasure.  Pain makes me grow.  Growing is what i want. Therefore for me, pain is pleasure.  And so when i experience pain I'm in heaven. It's great." -Arnold


----------



## Flex (Oct 3, 2003)

An arnold anecdote....

"According to Arnold, he and Franco earned their living when they first arrived in Los Angeles with a bricklaying business (which was true). "We called our company Pumping Bricks", Arnold has been quoted as saying."-George Butler


----------



## Flex (Oct 3, 2003)

The one written by Wendy Leigh, not that other guy.

It has a yellow cover and is hardbound. 

If you're a huge Arnold fan, or even just like him a little, the book is amazing. 

It has true facts, like how he was introduced to dbol at age 13 by kurt marnul and how he used to "shock" his older training partners (marnul, helmut....) when he'd stuff 8 or 9 dbols in his mouth (when they'd suggest 2 or 3) and wash it down with a glass of milk and say "now i'm ready to train".

Again, BEST BOOK EVER!!!!!


----------



## LiftHardGainBig (Oct 3, 2003)

Nice those sound awesome


----------



## maniclion (Oct 4, 2003)

"Everybody wants to be a bodybuilder, but don't nobody wanna lift no heavy-ass weight!" 

Ronnie Coleman
Mr. Olympia


----------



## irontime (Oct 4, 2003)

"Milk is for babies, I drink beer"
The great Arnie, and words I live by


----------



## Flex (Oct 4, 2003)

Talking about Arnold's one time girlfriend Sue Moray (from the unauthorized biography).......

"They met on Venice Beach in July 1977.....He asked for her phone number, writing it in a little book. She noticed that he wrote "roller skates" next to her name (she was on roller skates at the time). In the heat of their sexual relationship he showed her his book again, pointing out other entries in it that didn't merely include women's phone numbers, but also notations next to their names, like "big breasts" or "black hair," so he wouldnt confuse one woman with another."

He's a pimp!!!!!


----------



## Flex (Oct 4, 2003)

Also from the unauthorized bibliography....

"Dick Tyler remembers, "Franco and Arnold told me that they had so many women that they couldnt keep track of who was who. They would just wake up in the middle of the night, and they would each have a girl with them. Women were there for thier pleasure".


----------



## firestorm (Oct 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> If you guys want great Arnold stories, pick up "Arnold:The Unauthorized Biography"...Best book i ever read.
> 
> Has interviews/personal accounts/recollections of Arnold's whole life from people that were close to him...
> ...



I was just talking about this book a week ago in a thread somewhere on here.  It was an excellent book.  I think I'll re-read it.    Remember how he talked about going on a picnic and bringing a barbell and doing some outrageous number of reps?  That was fantastic.


----------



## Flex (Oct 4, 2003)

no no firestorm....that was Arnold:The education of a BB.....

like you said......he talked of how him and his buddies went out into the woods and brought weights, food and women and literally did one exercise until they couldnt move anymore (squats, deads, barbell curls...).... then ate, and had sex all night....haha

the unauthorized has a hardback, yellow cover with him in a suit leaning back in a chair.......


----------



## firestorm (Oct 4, 2003)

oh thanks bro, hell I would have been searching for that book forever if you didn't set me straight.   hahahahaha


----------



## LiftHardGainBig (Oct 6, 2003)

funny quotes guys keep'em comming...never knew a lot of those


----------



## Flex (Oct 10, 2003)

Didn't want this great thread to die so soon....

"My daddy told me to be a lawyer or a doctor............And here i am, in here like a crazy man, pulling weights............Must be crazy ."-TotaLee Awesome Lee Haney


----------



## Flex (Oct 10, 2003)

On the making of the film "Pumping Iron"....

"I was living in Oregon when Arnold called.  Franco Columbu had always been his partener, but there was a scheduling problem and Arnold needed someone else to train with.  He picked me.  It didn't take long for me to make up my mind-i packed my bags and moved to L.A....The scene where i'm squatting is the one that people always think was staged.  There was no acting back then-we trained like animals, and Arnold was the biggest animal of all.  His intensity was unforgettable.  It's shaped my training all these years....For four months it was fantastic.  The changes in my physique were dramatic.  Everything became organized, regimented, focused.  Filming had begun, and they filmed everywhere-Arnold at home, in the gym, on the beach.  We were celebrities, and it was a crazy time of women and parties.  Most of all it was the training that made it special." -Ed Corney


----------



## Flex (Oct 10, 2003)

"Somatically speaking he's a near perfect mesomorph; some have big legs and arms but small torsos or a big torso and small arms and/or legs.  Sergio is big all over." -Greg Zulak, former Musclemag editor describing The Myth, Sergio Olivia


----------



## Flex (Oct 10, 2003)

"I want to be huge" -Lou Ferrigno (paper thin, at age 13)


----------

